# Tess has a new job!



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

I just had to share this video I captured this afternoon.
Tess is a Dutch Shepherd that we are fostering. We got her on Friday. This afternoon, we picked up Kodi, he's a Keeshond mix. Kodi is a temporary/vacation foster. I guess the rest explains itself. I guess Tess is a natural foster nanny. 

Tess has a new job - foster nanny! - YouTube


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Great video! She is a great baby sitter or heck she could be a dog walker.


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

It would be nice to have extra help sometimes.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

ditto the great video! Someone is going to be a lucky person getting Tess! Smart girl !

Love how the shepherd was laying on the deck supervising)


----------



## CassandGunnar (Jan 3, 2011)

She's our granny dog. 11 years old, mostly blind and bad his. She loves to lay out there and keep track of things.


----------

